# hey, what would be my type?



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Well, hello, I'm here to know my type (no shit). If I have to introduce myself, I would just say I'm a 19 yo white male who's probably a little too interested in mbti. Since I don't know how to organize my post, I will just give a few information about me. I hope it will help.

-I'm a solitary person, most of the time I'm alone (and I sometimes complain about it, as I'm easily bored), even though I like it when some of my friends want to hang out. My parents, friends, teachers, psychologists say I'm an introvert.
-I'm brusque, I swear a lot, I can appear nonchalant, I can be quite arrogant (when I have something to be proud of, of course) and I can also be unintentionally rude
-Maybe a sign of (tertiary/inferior) Fe : I don't really know how to behave with other people and my behavior can sometimes be seen as "cringeworthy", weird and very incorrect. For example, I once told a black girl Haiti (IIRC) was a shithole (in theory) because of its HDI (of course, she was quite offended : how could I know this country sucks : I've never been there). Another example, one day, with my class, we had to listen to a Shoah survivor and I was so tired, I literally tried to sleep during his speech. At first, people were offended and I thought "fuck off, why do you even care? he's literally saying the same things he said in his book", then I realized how rude it was, pussied out and apologized to the teacher.
-Now, I don't know if it's Fi or just some stupid things politics make us do, but in the past (and maybe I will do it again, who knows), I ruined political flyers, insulted politicians and their voters in front of my family and insulted/provoked people who don't think like me on the internet everytime they start talking about politics. It's quite funny, because everytime I did it, I passed as a very emotional, illogical and stupid person, yet, sometimes, I play devil's advocate and I can't help but think other people are too emotional and obnoxious.
-I often give my opinion (even if I'm more reluctant about it, IRL, as I probably don't want to make enemies or appear stupid), even when I don't really have arguments or I don't know shit about the topic (sometimes, it makes me think "what have I done, I don't even give a fuck about that")
-I often act then think. Butter on my fingers? Let's use a napkin! According to this picture, nobody trusts my country and its people? Let's (slightly, it's not very important) insult them! ...oh wait, no, it's according to our own people, shit...
-About my childhood : when I was a kid, I was a weak, insecure whiner. I needed the teachers to stay around me and aparently, it frustrated the other kids. What saved me was my sense of humour (even nowadays, I still know how to make other people laugh). 
-Even though I appear as a calm and quiet person (which is not the case when I'm all alone as I can be quite loud and childish), I can easily be a clown when I'm in the mood. When I was a kid, a classmate once told me something like "you look and act like an idiot but you're actually smart"
-I'm quite in touch with the world around me. For example, when I see a cute girl, I just want to watch her as long as possible and it's very tempting to follow her (just to look at her, no worries, I'm not a fucking rapist)
-I can't be organized for shit. At school, it was very problematic (I'm not very good at improvisation...). Even though most of the time, I prepare things "in my mind" (actions, sentences...normal stuff), when I don't feel like doing something I planned, I just don't do it. If I suddenly want to go to the circus, then I will go to the circus, if I walk by a bar and I want to have a drink, then I will have a drink. Even though I can be quite flexible, it's really irritating when things are planned but it's cancelled at the last minute
-I want people to have a good image of me (even though, honestly, I don't really do anything to make it happen). I want to be seen as a cool person and it probably influenced my behavior. I guess that's why I would rather be a thinker than a feeler : thinkers seem to be more respected than feelers. Similarly, I think mbti has somewhat influenced some of my actions : buying magazines about science even though I don't really care about science (still, I find some things interesting about it, so I keep buying it), trying to be nice to a girl, even though I don't give a fuck about her...now, I realize how stupid it was to do that
-I'm quite indecisive. When I was a kid, I wanted to be paleontologist, then a football player, a soldier, a librarian, an undertaker (seriously, it's a cool job)...but I guess it's quite common. When there is a debate, sometimes, I'm very confused because even though I have a certain opinion, the other side, the other arguments are very convincing, so I don't know what to think
-I dislike it when people are too emotional, moralistic and manichean. For example, people who whine, saying we should let whole Africa migrate here because they saw a few sad pictures on the internet
-Sometimes, when I'm irritated about something or someone, I can hardly put those thoughts aside. When I learned a guy I ignore most of the time tried to keep me away from the few friends I have, I tried to know what the fuck was his problem with me and I really wanted to punch him in the face...it can be difficult to think about something else when this happens
-I don't know how other people would define me, but I don't really think I'm very curious. I don't really try to know how things work, but I think it's always good to know how it works. I can be quite energized when I learn things (during philosophy class, I was particularly interested, asking the teacher questions and being happy to learn things)
-Even though I'm not very logical, I don't think I have a lot of problems understanding logical things, as long as I take the time to try to understand
-Something my teachers noticed : I'm a quite synthetic person, I'm not really analytical (even the word itself sounds boring). They also say I have a way with words and I'm quite intelligent but lazy
-I can be quite anxious around other people or when I have to do something important, for example, a test. Apparently, when I had to take an important test with a psychologist, I was visibly stressed. Probably because I was afraid of the results : I don't want to be seen as an idiot
-I don't think I really care about morality. I think I would not do certain things...but in certain situations, maybe I would do those things. Who knows?

Well, I'm running out of ideas. Could you type me (mbti type and enneagram) according to this?

Thank you, gentlemen

PS : sorry if I made mistakes : English is not my mother tongue
PS : I used the word 'quite' 12 times...now 13


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh, by the way

>To be able to post links or images your post count must be 15 or greater. You currently have 2 posts.

This is absolutely stupid.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

None?


----------



## erijon3 (May 1, 2018)

Estp.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Yea, I've always considered the SP types but I never knew if I was a thinker or a feeler.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

I did it again. I said some obvious shit about my own mother tongue on a small and 'friendly' forum...
Now everyone thinks I'm dumb as fuck and it's legitimately hilarious. Hard to see myself as a thinker after this, honestly, heh


----------



## davex (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm thinking ENTP. You definitely are not a feeler type.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Divad said:


> I'm thinking ENTP. You definitely are not a feeler type.


Definitely not a feeler type?


----------



## davex (Jan 8, 2018)

Definitely not. Since I'm on my mobile phone quoteing is a bit of an hassle so I won't do it. But simply said, the things you said about you wanting people to have an good image of you and later regretting things because it was insensitive sounds like tertiary Fe or even decent inferior. You seem too insensitive to be an feeler type.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Divad said:


> Definitely not. Since I'm on my mobile phone quoteing is a bit of an hassle so I won't do it. But simply said, the things you said about you wanting people to have an good image of you and later regretting things because it was insensitive sounds like tertiary Fe or even decent inferior. You seem too insensitive to be an feeler type.


I don't know if I'm too insensitive. When I see or hear (you know, actors) someone who is objectively pathetic, I can totally feel bad for the person.

But hell, in class, when we watched movies about the holocaust or slavery, I was one of the few kids who didn't really give any emotional reactions. Some people were genuinely angry, some other people were shocked and wanted to leave the room and I was just watching the godamn movie. 

Also, I sometimes don't seem to care about how other people feel. For example, a few weeks ago, there was a demonstration in my city and well, to begin with, I really can't say I see them positively but when they started to block the roads and give everyone the middle finger, it just pissed me off. My friends and my family keep telling me they fight for their rights, that even old people fight for MY own rights, for my future but I honestly don't give a fuck about their rights and I don't know why old people would defend my rights. Maybe grandpa wants to help his grandson but I don't think he cares about the others. If it helps them, that's cool but that's it... 

Another example, related to the last one, when I told my sister about this, she told me she was concerned by some reforms, the demonstrators did not do anything wrong and she could lose her job and...I will probably sound like a shitty brother, but I did not really care, it's her life, not mine. I was happy for her when she got her job. If she loses her job, maybe I will be quite sad for her, but hey, it's just life. The same when my father was hospitalized. I did not really care. I don't know if it's because I knew it was not important (it was just an injury) or just because I hate hospitals, but I simply never went to the hospital. In my defence, I was just a teenager and I was quite edgy and 'slow' to react... I remember my mother, when she was mad at me, she told me things like "blablabla we know you will never visit us, you will just stay away from us blablabla". To be honest, it hurts when your own parents think you don't love them. It hurts when you love people but you're too selfish or too 'clumsy' to show your love.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

No doubt. ESTP.

Dominant *Se*nsation is more interested in objects and not people. Tends to see people as parts of the external world therefore can *appear *to be *very *introverted as long as they are connected to the world and aren't locked up inside their own head.

*Se*nsation dominance totally also explains your do first without thinking mentality as well. It's exactly something that I struggle with a LOT as well.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Reap said:


> No doubt. ESTP.
> 
> Dominant *Se*nsation is more interested in objects and not people. Tends to see people as parts of the external world therefore can *appear *to be *very *introverted as long as they are connected to the world and aren't locked up inside their own head.
> 
> *Se*nsation dominance totally also explains your do first without thinking mentality as well. It's exactly something that I struggle with a LOT as well.


"Sensation dominance totally also explains your do first without thinking mentality as well. It's exactly something that I struggle with a LOT as well."

It's all about impulsivity, I guess. Something happens, you have to react and...sometimes, it doesn't make sense.

"Dominant Sensation is more interested in objects and not people."

That's maybe how other people would describe my situation, yea. I'm interested in pretty girls but...yea, probably just for their body. I have nothing against other human beings but I just don't know how to behave with them and I'd rather stay away than pass for an awkward idiot.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

TeamPB said:


> It's all about impulsivity, I guess. Something happens, you have to react and...sometimes, it doesn't make sense.


That's the battle between dominant Sensation and inferior iNtuition. T/F tend to be more fluid. Over time iNtuition _can_ build up a store of information in a similar way to Si that brings about predictability and provides anchors in mitigating impulsive reactions. The more you default to your preference however, the more you suppress you iNtuition. 



> That's maybe how other people would describe my situation, yea. I'm interested in pretty girls but...yea, probably just for their body. I have nothing against other human beings but I just don't know how to behave with them and I'd rather stay away than pass for an awkward idiot.


You _do _know how to behave with them (I'm sure you have friends you get along with just fine), but you're over-reliant on your dominant function. Fe develops with age. I was an impulsive idiot in my 20's and got into a LOT of shit because of it. Sometimes I will still default to Se myself. I also share your IDGAF attitude. And I have intentionally and unintentionally said hurtful things. However, when you really get down to the nitty gritty, I always _rationalize _how I should treat other people. Thinking over feeling, but mildly so.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Well, I'm back. Here's more things if it can (still) help.

-Even though I don't try to get other people's attention very often, I kind of like it when I know people react to what I do or say (even though, of course, I only like it when it's favorable to me). When other people are more liked than me, I'm sometimes envious of them.

-Politically, it's kind of complicated. When I see antiracists, I cringe and want to appear racist just to piss them off but when I see actual racists who think they're superior because of their race and insult other races, using a shiton of ethnic terms, claiming they're scum and subhumans that should be eliminated or deported, I cringe even harder. When I see progressists selling us their bullshit ("racism is everywhere, bash the fash : you're a nazi because you don't think like me, the fucking CIS white males, we should help all the refugees even if they're illegals because they suffer in their shitty countries and it hurts my feelings, feminism yeah! you go girls, show those fucking males"), I see them as hypocritical clowns led by their emotions but sometimes, I also realize some of my 'right-wing' ideas don't make much more sense and I can't even justify or defend them. It's kind of frustrating. Even when I understand the other points of view and accept it when I'm wrong, I just don't abandon my ideas easily. (Oh, and I just saw some of my old comments on youtube where I insult like a dumb kid or ask stupid questions...really embarrassing)

-Still politically, I admit it : I can be totally hypocritical (even though I like to criticize the others when they do it), for example, wanting right-wing demonstrators or cops to demolish and humiliate left-wing demonstrators (antifas, communists, anarchists, black blocks...) but playing the outraged man when they beat up right-wing politicians and destroy everything or when they wish someone dies because they don't like the ideas of this person. It's funny, in the end, it's not very serious, I almost see it as a game : just some idiots insulting each other on the social medias.

-It's quite childish, but sometimes, I tend to think people who don't think like me are quite stupid and I tend to think something sucks simply because I don't like it. For example, when I see 'modern art', I hardly call it art since I consider art as something which is beautiful and pleasant. Therefore, everytime I see 'modern art', I can't help but say (or at least think) 'this thing is supposed to be art?'

-Some habits are very important. For example, the mess in my bedroom. I never really liked it when my parents tried to clean up my bedroom, paint the walls and change the place of some objects (furnitures, world map etc...), even though I'm quick to adapt. Another example would be when my mother was away. Most of the time, it is her who cooks me my favorite dishes. When my father stayed home, I just cooked myself spaghettis as I didn't want to let him try and be disappointed. Basically, everytime I visit my family, I have my culinary habits : when I visit my grandma, I cook something in particular, when I visit my cousins, I cook something in particular, when I visit my uncle and aunt, I cook something in particular...I don't eat a lot of different dishes, so when I like something, I really like it : food is sacred, if it's not tasty or you want to talk to me, then taste my fury.

-If I remember correctly, I have already mentioned this...a few months ago, I had an 'obsession' (I guess that's how you could call it) with a few nazis on 4chan. I'm not a particularly tolerant person and IVL, I tend to shit on people I dislike instead of ignoring them (which is quite weird : I want them to know I don't appreciate them but at the same time, I don't really want to have a discussion with them, because of probable humiliations or reports). Apparently, those 'nazis' have always been there but for some reason, I only ever got pissed off a few months ago. In my country, they're hated, those who like them are seen as traitors and I reassure myself (I guess) by telling myself they're just a loud minority that goes there because it's the only place where they can spam their shit. They were always talking about jews, nazis, races...it pissed me off, I pissed them off, they pissed me off, I called them obsessed fucktards (without having any arguments, as they were way more informed than me about WWII...at least, now, I know more about this war AND their point of view, which sounds quite reasonable, sometimes), they called me an emotional dumbass (and a jew, of course)...lots of fun. Now, even though I'm pissed off when I see them (and I sometimes let them know : 'passive-agressive behavior', saying 'good riddance' when their 'leader' said he wanted to leave the website), I'm much more tolerant and I just try to ignore them. I often perceive Fi as the function we use when we have some strong ideas and convictions we impulsively defend even if it makes us look emotional or irrational and I've got the impression that's exactly what happened/is likely to happen with me.

-Thinking about it : maybe I'm more empathic than I thought : I feel kind of bad when I see someone too pathetic, for example, fat people or...well, let's be frank : losers. But it's not really intense, I just tell myself : 'wow, poor guy' and then think about something else shortly afterwards.

-About morals : it's quite difficult for me to answer questions about morality and 'tough choices' in general :

*Would I kill a living being? Would I do it for money? Probably not, unless it's war (I've got to admit, it seems to be pretty hard to kill someone, but I guess it's much easier when you actually have to do it : adrenaline, you don't think : does it hurt...? am I ruining a life...? a family...? no, you probably just want to die, in order...you know...in order to survive...or maybe you're just edgy/batshit insane and you want to know how it feels to kill)
*Would I steal something? Probably. Maybe I would feel guilty after this but when you steal something, you don't want to give it back, so who cares?

It's not easy answering those questions. I don't think a lot of people would say : "yea, I would gladly kill you for 10,000$" and even if they say so, what makes you think they would actually have the balls to do it? Nothing is truly determined. I don't know how I will behave and react to a given situation in the future. 


I hope it will help. Do you know what could be my enneagram?


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Yea. Still ESTP. Funny you mention the whole food thing. I learnt how to cook so that I could continue to eat things that I liked. It's practical and over time I learned that I can experiment and make things that I _really _like that even my mom didn't make.

And yes, ESTP's with that tert Fe can be empathic. I am. But I can also overlook it very easily and feel no compulsion to give a fuck about someone's wittle fee fees. Though then there's this remorse afterwards. However, the remorse also goes away. Too many things in this world to do instead of dwelling on someone else's feelings and problems. 

This is a stereotype, but they say that ESTP's make great chefs.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Reap said:


> Yea. Still ESTP. Funny you mention the whole food thing. I learnt how to cook so that I could continue to eat things that I liked. It's practical and over time I learned that I can experiment and make things that I _really _like that even my mom didn't make.
> 
> And yes, ESTP's with that tert Fe can be empathic. I am. But I can also overlook it very easily and feel no compulsion to give a fuck about someone's wittle fee fees. Though then there's this remorse afterwards. However, the remorse also goes away. Too many things in this world to do instead of dwelling on someone else's feelings and problems.
> 
> This is a stereotype, but they say that ESTP's make great chefs.


it's funny I see nothing really standing out as extrovert at all


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Given how much you stereotype, I suggest you find a different hobby because you're part of this group of blind leading the blind that makes people's confusion worse.


knifey said:


> it's funny I see nothing really standing out as extrovert at all


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Reap said:


> Given how much you stereotype, I suggest you find a different hobby because you're part of this group of blind leading the blind that makes people's confusion worse.


Well I'm actually smart enough to filter out bad information, and assume other people are too. You're obviously not, and think people need protection from it. Honestly I really don't care what you think of me, I have no idea why you keep directing things towards me specifically when we're talking about somebody else. I'm not sure if you are desperate to appear superior, or you just can't handle a descenting opinion but seriously... get over yourself.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

knifey said:


> Well I'm actually smart enough to filter out bad information, and assume other people are too. You're obviously not, and think people need protection from it. Honestly I really don't care what you think of me, I have no idea why you keep directing things towards me specifically when we're talking about somebody else. I'm not sure if you are desperate to appear superior, or you just can't handle a descenting opinion but seriously... get over yourself.


If you haven't seen clear a _Se_nsation preference in his original post, then you've either glossed over the obvious (skipped/missed it), or you don't understand how to detect _Se_nsation as a preference. There is really no third option here. 

Here are just two examples of how you spot someone's preferences: 



> -I often give my opinion (even if I'm more reluctant about it, IRL, as I probably don't want to make enemies or appear stupid), even when I don't really have arguments or I don't know shit about the topic (sometimes, it makes me think "what have I done, I don't even give a fuck about that")


He suppresses intuition in favor of simply doing. This is Sensation preference over iNtuition. 


> -I often act then think. Butter on my fingers? Let's use a napkin! According to this picture, nobody trusts my country and its people? Let's (slightly, it's not very important) insult them! ...oh wait, no, it's according to our own people, shit...


He acts before he thinks. This is again an in the moment decision that suppresses his thinking. Definitely suppressing Fe here - and also has a very bad connection to his iNtuition. Very much in the moment, right now, impulsive Se-preferred behavior. 

Here's stereotypical extroversion too just to satisfy you:



> -About my childhood : when I was a kid, I was a weak, insecure whiner. I needed the teachers to stay around me and aparently, it frustrated the other kids. What saved me was my sense of humour (even nowadays, I still know how to make other people laugh).


Introverted kids are pretty much always described as withdrawn and not social (even if you look at stereotypes). He wanted company. He wasn't drained by it. 

More extroversion: 



> -*I'm quite in touch with the world around me. For example, when I see a cute girl, I just want to watch her as long as possible and it's very tempting to follow her (just to look at her, no worries, I'm not a fucking rapist)*


Pure *Se*nsation preference. It doesn't get any more Se than this. 



> -I'm quite indecisive. When I was a kid, I wanted to be paleontologist, then a football player, a soldier, a librarian, an undertaker (seriously, it's a cool job)...but I guess it's quite common. When there is a debate, sometimes, I'm very confused because even though I have a certain opinion, the other side, the other arguments are very convincing, so I don't know what to think


Clear subjective, internalized thinking (Ti). Pretty much pure thinking that's a slave to seeing what's right in front of him. For a Ti-dominant, he would use Se to help formulate his opinion ... Since Se is leading, therefore what he's seeing is swaying his opinion. Se over Ti. 



> -I dislike it when people are too emotional, moralistic and manichean. For example, people who whine, saying we should let whole Africa migrate here because they saw a few sad pictures on the internet


More weak Fe but not enough to be completely suppressed by logical thought. It's higher in the stack than inferior. 

There's pretty much no intuition at all which would be expected from someone young and Sensation dominant. 

Etc. Etc. 

And I could break down more in his posts but now I'm bored because I don't want to spar with someone right now. It's 3 in the morning.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Reap said:


> He suppresses intuition in favor of simply doing. This is Sensation preference over iNtuition.


 Not necessarily. I talk about shit I don't know about all the time, because I'm smarter than the other person so I think my guess has more value than theirs. I can also immediately regret it. Or regret it half way through doing it.



> He acts before he thinks. This is again an in the moment decision that suppresses his thinking. Definitely suppressing Fe here - and also has a very bad connection to his iNtuition. Very much in the moment, right now, impulsive Se-preferred behavior.


 just like ISFP



> Introverted kids are pretty much always described as withdrawn and not social (even if you look at stereotypes). He wanted company. He wasn't drained by it.


But he said "I'm a solitary person, most of the time I'm alone (and I sometimes complain about it, as I'm easily bored)" which is exactly how I am, and almost all introverts I know.

and more

I can be quite anxious around other people or when I have to do something important, for example, a test. Apparently, when I had to take an important test with a psychologist, I was visibly stressed. Probably because I was afraid of the results : I don't want to be seen as an idiot



> Clear subjective, internalized thinking (Ti). Pretty much pure thinking that's a slave to seeing what's right in front of him. For a Ti-dominant, he would use Se to help formulate his opinion ... Since Se is leading, therefore what he's seeing is swaying his opinion. Se over Ti.


 I never said he had Ti. Personally I think he seems more ISFP than anything... which has no Ti.



> More weak Fe but not enough to be completely suppressed by logical thought. It's higher in the stack than inferior.


 What weak Fe? I see no Fe at all.



> There's pretty much no intuition at all which would be expected from someone young and Sensation dominant.


 Ni is quite weak in ISFP for instance. You're over simplifying this. He's obviously not living the dream and has quite a crappy life. When we're stressed we lean heavily on weak functions giving a distorted view which you don't seem to be giving any credence to at all.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Read what Jung said about the Introverted Feeling type before suggesting it for someone based on what you _think _it is as opposed to what it *really *is: 

http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/70527-jung-introverted-feeling-type.html



> *Feeling*
> 
> Introverted feeling is determined principally by the subjective factor. It differs quite as essentially from extroverted feeling as introverted from extroverted thinking. It is extremely difficult to give an intellectual account of the introverted feeling process, or even an approximate description of it, although the peculiar nature of this kind of feeling is very noticeable once one has become aware of it.
> 
> ...


OP is clearly not an Introverted Feeling type. 

You also mentioned that he is stressed - and I would argue that his introversion is more forced than is natural to him ... just like so many other mistyped introverts on PerC .. And therefore obviously other people who think that they're introverted because they don't hang out with people all the time will assume the similar is true of other individuals. 

I already mentioned that Sensation dominants (and I'm not the only one who thinks so here) can very much appear to be "introverts" because our "energy" as well as engagement with the world is essentially and fundamentally tied to objects in the external world - and not necessarily people - as people are only objects in the external environment. You don't need to have hundreds of friends, go out lots to be a Sensation dominant.


----------



## Myrkur (May 6, 2018)

ESTP. You aren't introverted, you are lonely.

That Shoah survivor thing is the epitome of dom Se + aux Ti steamrolling over tert Fe.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Myrkur said:


> ESTP. You aren't introverted, you are lonely.
> 
> That Shoah survivor thing is the epitome of dom Se + aux Ti steamrolling over tert Fe.


Yeah, I think I don't like to admit it, but I'm bored when I'm all alone (even though I'm used to it). I'm not the kind of person who has an intense friendship with other people (I used to see a friend every fucking day...it was so damn boring, in the end, he simply abandoned me and I can't blame him for that) but I'm the kind of person who hangs out with other people just to have fun (or improve relationship, in some cases).

About the Shoah thing, their reaction was so excessive...
Everything he said, he wrote it in his book. It's like making a video about, I don't know, the history of the potato...and all your information come from Wikipedia : you're literally reading the website. We don't live in a poor country : we can all go to school, we can all buy a (cheap) book on Amazon, there was no need to make this speech, he should have answered our questions from the very beginning, purely and solely. Can I resist fatigue so I don't hurt other people feelings? No.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

So basically, I'm "stuck" between a (small) majority of people who think I'm ESTP, an ISFP vote and an INTP vote (I didn't know someone could possibly think I'm part of the "geniuses' type" but hey, just to satisfy my ego, I'm okay with this).

Getting interesting


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone can be a genius. Anyone can be a total door knob. Unrelated to type.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Considered posting this somewhere in the ISFP forum (not the first time someone thinks I'm ISFP) or the ESTP forum. Would it make me look like a tryhard bastard?

(now that's how you bump your own thread!)


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

I voted ISTP after reading your OP, but after reading the entire thread, I think ESTP is probably the right typing. I think the fact that you said you're bored when you're alone would rule out you being an introvert.


----------



## Lexifer (May 14, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> Well, I'm back. Here's more things if it can (still) help.
> 
> -Even though I don't try to get other people's attention very often, I kind of like it when I know people react to what I do or say (even though, of course, I only like it when it's favorable to me). When other people are more liked than me, I'm sometimes envious of them.
> 
> ...


I got to agree with ESTP. I do not see Feeler at all. Feelers let their feelings take the wheel (albeit they may not want to.) I like to act tough and like to be perceived like what a "thinker" would look like, but in reality it's my lower Te. My feelings drive the wheel. You'd know if they do. Your sensitive, mushy, impulsive to a degree. 

You sound like you are very logical in that you even call people "hypocritical clowns run by their emotions." I see a lot of thinkers look at feelers and think "bah! Your so emotional or impulsive." Your empathy for people in only certain circumstances shows low Fe.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Lexifer said:


> I got to agree with ESTP. I do not see Feeler at all. Feelers let their feelings take the wheel (albeit they may not want to.) I like to act tough and like to be perceived like what a "thinker" would look like, but in reality it's my lower Te. My feelings drive the wheel. You'd know if they do. Your sensitive, mushy, impulsive to a degree.
> 
> You sound like you are very logical in that you even call people "hypocritical clowns run by their emotions." I see a lot of thinkers look at feelers and think "bah! Your so emotional or impulsive." Your empathy for people in only certain circumstances shows low Fe.


I really thought I had some signs of Fi (as I explained in the post you mentioned). The stereotypes about xSTJ being quite opinionated and (politically) stubborn (against immigration, LGBT things, quite hostile, worried by foreigners, other cultures or religions...) it kind of applies to me. I see some of my old posts where I childishly insult those who don't think like me, where I say shit like "stay away from our civilized continent" and I realize it's quite cringeworthy, indeed. Some of the things I say are really stupid and if I take the time to think about it, I realize why. When people say I'm ignorant and I don't master the subject, I just take it easy and quietly leave the discussion. Fortunately, in real life, I know when to shut my mouth and I only really 'debate' when it's too late, when I'm forced to do so (school) or when I (somehow) know something about the topic.

(yea, some people will probably think I'm a stupid douchebag, now, but it doesn't matter, I'm not really here to make friends)

(thinking about it, I don't really know if it has anything to do with functions...it's all about 'impulsivity' and 'ideas' pushing me to do stupid things)

I can't really take my empathy seriously. When I was a kid, everything made me cry/sad : pain, dead animals, my mother slapping me because I didn't care about my math exercices and homework in general...nowadays, I still have a quite childish attitude : "AW, SO CUTE" and even though I genuinely feel bad for people who have a shitty life/fail at something, it never really lasts long and sometimes, I can barely be serious : when I see a weak buhurt (cool sport, btw) team losing pathetically, I tell myself "oh, those poor guys...", but it makes me smile. The same a few days ago, when I saw the photo of a dead cat in Vietnam. Killed by a car or something. It made me laugh, as I thought : 'he survived the vietnamese but not their cars'. Something similar happened in history class, a few years ago. We were working on the Vietnam War and the teacher showed us this famous photo : the one with children running away, as there is a napalm attack. My first and only reaction was to smile as it reminded me of a funny photo. I was not shocked, sad or angry. Nowadays, my feelings (and I'm not talking about anger, as I'm easily irritated : politics, my fucking cat waking me up so I can let it go outside, everyday life...) truly arrive when there is an 'external reason'. For example, at school, I really loved a girl. She was pretty, nice, kinda intelligent and I really loved her voice (now, I guess it's just another reason to think I'm really in touch with my senses). I knew she was quite 'popular with boys' (weird, said like that) but for some reason, I was quite jealous (the correct term would be envious) of a guy in particular. When I was in the classroom (therefore, near them) and during boring courses, in particular, I sometimes couldn't help but think. "Why do I even think about her? I never talk to her, by the way. And why am I 'jealous' of him? Is it because he's an hypocrite who tried to fuck with me? Am I secretly gay or something?". Now, as I write, I think of her but I don't really feel anything in particular. It's pretty much the only example I could think of, right now. I used to feel bad because I thought nobody liked me, that I was useless and my life was meaningless. But it was mainly when I was a teenager. 

Shit, that's a lot of words.


----------



## Lexifer (May 14, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> I really thought I had some signs of Fi (as I explained in the post you mentioned). The stereotypes about xSTJ being quite opinionated and (politically) stubborn (against immigration, LGBT things, quite hostile, worried by foreigners, other cultures or religions...) it kind of applies to me. I see some of my old posts where I childishly insult those who don't think like me, where I say shit like "stay away from our civilized continent" and I realize it's quite cringeworthy, indeed. Some of the things I say are really stupid and if I take the time to think about it, I realize why. When people say I'm ignorant and I don't master the subject, I just take it easy and quietly leave the discussion. Fortunately, in real life, I know when to shut my mouth and I only really 'debate' when it's too late, when I'm forced to do so (school) or when I (somehow) know something about the topic.
> 
> (yea, some people will probably think I'm a stupid douchebag, now, but it doesn't matter, I'm not really here to make friends)
> 
> ...


So everyone has feelings. Everyone has a person they hate or a thing they hate, and everyone has a person they love or a thing they love. It's not what makes a person a feeler. 

Only you would know this so I can't tell you for sure. Do you make decisions based on your head or your heart? Do you often find yourself doing something because it's the "right thing to do" or the "logical thing to do?" I'll explain by personal example-- I totally sell myself as a thinker. I am blunt, I am very tough, etc. But I always tend to let my emotions rule me despite me not wanting them to. It's just a natural tendency for me. And they are usually directed by my intense personal beliefs (Fi) as opposed to the popular belief (Fe.)

What dictates your decision-making? Stop focusing so much on the last time you had a feeling. Think of the last decision you made and how you solved it.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Lexifer said:


> So everyone has feelings. Everyone has a person they hate or a thing they hate, and everyone has a person they love or a thing they love. It's not what makes a person a feeler.
> 
> Only you would know this so I can't tell you for sure. Do you make decisions based on your head or your heart? Do you often find yourself doing something because it's the "right thing to do" or the "logical thing to do?" I'll explain by personal example-- I totally sell myself as a thinker. I am blunt, I am very tough, etc. But I always tend to let my emotions rule me despite me not wanting them to. It's just a natural tendency for me. And they are usually directed by my intense personal beliefs (Fi) as opposed to the popular belief (Fe.)
> 
> What dictates your decision-making? Stop focusing so much on the last time you had a feeling. Think of the last decision you made and how you solved it.


I don't even know if I use my head or my heart to make decisions. When I decide to annoy other people because they said something that annoyed me, I guess it's a manifestation of my heart but then, when I realize I don't know shit and I will be mocked by a lot of people, my head tells me "when will you imbecile learn?". I'm also quite concerned by what is legal and what is not legal. Not that I think something is "bad" because the law is against it, it's not a question of morality, but hey, I don't really want to take risks and end up in jail, so I moderate my behavior and messages. Sometimes, I let my 'gut' decide for me : when I walk past a bar and I decide to drink there, even though it was not planned, when I buy a book because the cover is cute or funny or cool or whatever and I end up reading only the first pages or when I was waiting for my bus and a girl who looked like the one I loved was with someone, so I """discreetly""" followed them a little just to be sure it was her. Now, about my studies, for the moment, I've been quite pragmatic. I followed "literary studies" (basically, a fuckton of *mother tongue* and philosophy, little sciences and no maths at all) because I "hate" scientific subjects (not that I love philosophy, but it's so damn satisfying to understand some philosophical thing) and I knew that since it doesn't interest me, it would just be a pain in the ass for my final exams. Even though I'm genuinely interested in history, I have to say this subject never provided me good marks (I know I'm the one to blame : I'm too lazy and not serious enough, I decided to rely on my memory to succeed and it wasn't a good idea). Still, I decided to continue with history studies, for the same reason, I guess. I wanted to work immediately but my parents didn't want me to stay in my bedroom all day (understandable) so I went to the university, waiting for a good opportunity to get a job. I knew university would not give me a job, so I could have tried different studies, and a few "sectors" indeed interested me : studies about languages, psychology...

I honestly can't think of any important decision I made.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

So basically, mbti is mostly about "how you process information and react to situations (for example, how you make decisions)"?


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

I have a simple question.

Today, there are demonstrations in my city. I talked about it with a friend and here's our discussion (pretty much)

-me : oh, those ass...erm, they're demonstrating, today?
-him : yea
-fucking wankers...so, they will block the streets?
-yeah but they're doing it for their work
-I don't give a fuck about their work and I don't give a fuck about them. I have no pity for them and I don't want them to have pity for me either. It doesn't concern and if it concerns me, then thank you guys for demonstrating in my name, but I won't walk with you, yelling like a retard with my shitty sign. I know you will think I'm the boss' bitch but it's not the case, I would rather stay home, simple as.
-You think like a child...
*5 minutes later*
-and god bless capitalism!
-oh, fuck off

Is it an example of Te-Fi? That's what this whole 'stubborn, self-centered and opinionated' attitude reminds me of.


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

TeamPB said:


> So basically, mbti is mostly about "how you process information and react to situations (for example, how you make decisions)"?


Correct.



TeamPB said:


> I have a simple question.
> 
> Today, there are demonstrations in my city. I talked about it with a friend and here's our discussion (pretty much)
> 
> ...


No, thats you being jerk, and that's more Ti with undeveloped tertiary Fe -childish judgment.
Your friend is better example of healthy Fi - understanding where poeple are coming from and why they are doing it.
Hm .. technically i could possibly see it for unhealthy ExTJ as well.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Elwinz said:


> Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even when I let my former classmates know I love them despite the fact I'm quite reserved and I never really show any form of affection, my messages look cold.

(well, the fact I also do this to get attention from a girl and I realize it could make some people who secretly hate me feel guilty is the icing on the cake)

boy, my feelings are fucked up


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but basically, our dominant function determines what energizes us? And our inferior function is something we 'hide'/something we really suck at?

I can't really point out what truly energizes me, though. 

When a girl finally talks to me, I'm energized.
When I can criticize something, I'm energized.
When I think of something stupid/funny to do or say, I'm energized (especially if it amuses other people).
When I'm involved in a physical activity (not team sports, though), I'm energized.
When I'm trying to do something that doesn't work at first and it finally works, I'm energized (I recently searched some obscure serie and when I finally managed to find it, my first reaction was to joke about the fact the season 2 was released sooner than the first one and then play football)
When I understand something, I'm energized.
When I feel appreciated, handsome, well-dressed, I'm energized.

But I guess it's quite common, among other people and therefore, not really useful, with regard to typology.

As for my last function...could it be feelings? They are sometimes very intrusive : once, during a schooltrip, I was in a bus, during the night, with on my right a girl I loved, back then. She was sleeping and I spend the whole time wondereding why she suddenly stopped paying attention to me. Sometimes, here, on the internet, I'm so pissed off by people I reply to them even though I have nothing to say. Could this irritation be related to feelings? Finally, I'm a little cold or impolite and it pisses me off. I would like to tell my parents I love them and tell them I'm sorry if I'm so aloof, cold and distant. But I can't, it's pretty difficult and embarrassing.

Before I forget about my good manners : thank you in advance for your answers.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Are you all ignoring me?
I feel...sad.
I feel...DEPRESSED!
The PAIN...is immeasurable.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

VirtualInsanity said:


>


I'm so fucking hilarious. I must be ENTP or something.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

TeamPB said:


> I'm so fucking hilarious. I must be ENTP or something.


Your thread gave me a good laugh. You remind me a lot of a younger, more extroverted me so ESTP. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

>INFP : 2 votes
Now that's something new


----------



## Sunshower127 (Mar 5, 2018)

Sounds like testing limits to me which I've read is a very Se thing to do however many will not admit to it. So kudos that you did. 

What do you do for work? Do you plan to go to college?


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Sunshower127 said:


> Sounds like testing limits to me which I've read is a very Se thing to do however many will not admit to it. So kudos that you did.
> 
> What do you do for work? Do you plan to go to college?


*Sounds like testing limits to me*
testing limits? If it's about my post related to knowing what other people hate, it's just for banters. For example, I know some people hate it when I talk about women I could have... "seduced" (there are kids, here!), so if I want to piss them off, I know what to say :>

*What do you do for work?*
It's just a summer job : I'm currently throwing different kind of cumbersome (or not) objects and furniture into a truck. I'm definitely not the most muscled man but I'm doing my best. 

*Do you plan to go to college?*
Yea, history degree because it's "my" subject (even though my history teachers have a love-hate relationship with me me because they know history is my thing but I'm also a wanker and I usually have shitty marks : during one of our most important exams, the baccalauréat, I fucked up two subjects : History and biology). I don't know if I will even finish it and it would probably not help me get a job but it will still be fun. I will learn a lot of things (hopefully) and it will help me with the shitpost/memes

(this sucks when you don't even take your future seriously, doesn't it?)


----------



## Sunshower127 (Mar 5, 2018)

TeamPB said:


> *Sounds like testing limits to me*
> testing limits? If it's about my post related to knowing what other people hate, it's just for banters. For example, I know some people hate it when I talk about women I could have... "seduced" (there are kids, here!), so if I want to piss them off, I know what to say :>
> 
> *What do you do for work?*
> ...


But what is your motivation for wanting to "piss them off", why do you do what you do? I suspect to see how much others will push back and get to their true nature???

Interesting, I enjoy some history, WWII and a couple other time periods. But mostly from the people aspect, it's cool knowing there are all these stories to uncover, peoples lives and events that happened and have been lost, only to be uncovered later. My favorite genre is Historical Fiction, love learning about history like I was there.

It's also interesting that many ISTP's I know get a formal education despite not being that motivated. I guess maybe it is just the most logical next step or someone pushes you towards it? I ran away at 16 so I only went to some night courses in my twenties and never finished a degree. Worked out anyway since I have a pretty good career but I tend to have to prove myself at each job to gain respect. College actually sounds really fun since I love to learn but it's just not practical as a single parent that works a high pressure job.

Ok, so let me pick your brain for a sec.. If someone needs to bring up an area of conflict with you what is your preferred method (that actually produces a discussion or results)? Typically with my SO I write out what I want to get across and try to leave him alone to think about it. Problem with this is it usually never gets discussed later and get's brushed under the rug. I tend to want to get something out in the open and fight it out and then be over it but that doesn't work here.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Sunshower127 said:


> But what is your motivation for wanting to "piss them off", why do you do what you do? I suspect to see how much others will push back and get to their true nature???
> 
> Interesting, I enjoy some history, WWII and a couple other time periods. But mostly from the people aspect, it's cool knowing there are all these stories to uncover, peoples lives and events that happened and have been lost, only to be uncovered later. My favorite genre is Historical Fiction, love learning about history like I was there.
> 
> ...


*But what is your motivation for wanting to "piss them off", why do you do what you do? *
I don't really piss them off, though. I just know it annoys them.

*Interesting, I enjoy some history, WWII and a couple other time periods*
Sometimes, I think learning more about the history of countries can be interesting. But I don't have the motivation to read this kind of books. I barely have the motivation to read at all.

*If someone needs to bring up an area of conflict with you what is your preferred method*
dunno, it's up to them


----------



## Sunshower127 (Mar 5, 2018)

TeamPB said:


> *But what is your motivation for wanting to "piss them off", why do you do what you do? *
> I don't really piss them off, though. I just know it annoys them.
> 
> *Interesting, I enjoy some history, WWII and a couple other time periods*
> ...


LOL, well introspection and motivation are not your things then.

History is a very different subject then I would expect for an ISTP because you are typically interested in more hand on or action oriented careers. BUT Indiana Jones is an ISTP so maybe you can turn it into something yet!

And lazy answer on the last one ;< You can't think of a time were you felt like someone aired a grievance and it produced change?


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Sunshower127 said:


> LOL, well introspection and motivation are not your things then.
> 
> History is a very different subject then I would expect for an ISTP because you are typically interested in more hand on or action oriented careers. BUT Indiana Jones is an ISTP so maybe you can turn it into something yet!
> 
> And lazy answer on the last one ;< You can't think of a time were you felt like someone aired a grievance and it produced change?


*LOL, well introspection and motivation are not your things then.*
heh? 

*because you are typically interested in more hand on or action oriented careers*
It's complicated : "physical" job are alright but can be exhausting (I guess that's why I'm really tired, at the end of the day...or maybe I just need glasses) but at least, you know you won't have to take big decisions and think a lot. Now, a quiet job about things I like...yea, I don't mind. Archeology seems to be pretty interesting, indeed.

*You can't think of a time were you felt like someone aired a grievance and it produced change?*
No...? To be fair, I barely understand this kind of questions so I kind of ignore it.
But I remember, I recently """""""lost""""""" my job because someone was mad at me : a son of a bitch called me an idiot because I could not understand something and then complained about me, so I was appointed to a new position. Oh and apparently, a former classmate tried to keep me away from the other guys. It really pissed me off and I thought about it, the whole night, fantasizing about revenge. Anyway : some people really seem to dislike me but they don't seem to want to confront me. Instead, they scheme, they talk behind my back or need other people around to grow a pair. Fucking hypocrites.

(what an incredibly unproductive post, I can barely answer your questions!)


----------



## Kanani (Jul 21, 2016)

I was thinking ENTP but ESTP fits very well also. I wish I knew more enneagram. You're not a 5.


----------



## Sunshower127 (Mar 5, 2018)

TeamPB said:


> *LOL, well introspection and motivation are not your things then.*
> heh?
> 
> *because you are typically interested in more hand on or action oriented careers*
> ...


LOL, it's alright, you tried at least. 

I can't understand the S concrete way of thinking any better. I literally CANNOT turn my brain off, if I were to have a job that didn't require constant thinking and decisions all day I think I would die from boredom. Actually I had a job filing once and mailing out items. I had to blare music and compete with myself to beat my previous days time, that kind of thing. Even then I remember crying once (not in front of anyone mind you) because I became so frustrated. I have tested this theory with trying to get drunk but even when I can't walk straight my brain is still thinking about a million things, it can be annoying.

Well maybe your non answer about conflict is the answer... I was unhappy about one particular item from my SO that kept coming up and I finally wrote him in hopes of dealing with it. However he didn't respond which TBH is par for the course on that kind of thing. And since I am very direct and decisive this is hard to understand. So your non answer kind of shows it may be an ISTP thing to not feel comfortable navigating issues because to you it isn't an issue. The XSTP level of chill... Sometimes I envy it but then again how do you accomplish things?

What do you want out of life?


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Kanani said:


> I was thinking ENTP but ESTP fits very well also. I wish I knew more enneagram. You're not a 5.


ESTP over ISTP, maybe : I don't think I'm Ti dom and as a matter of fact, I'm not even sure I have it at all. But I'm (very) often labeled as the shy introvert/creepy and weird guy who's among other people but does nothing but read, listen to music or "daydream" (only when I can't do anything else, to be honest)

*You're not a 5*
I'm not going to contradict you but...how so? What could be my enneagram? Some people suggested 6w7...


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Sunshower127 said:


> LOL, it's alright, you tried at least.
> 
> I can't understand the S concrete way of thinking any better. I literally CANNOT turn my brain off, if I were to have a job that didn't require constant thinking and decisions all day I think I would die from boredom. Actually I had a job filing once and mailing out items. I had to blare music and compete with myself to beat my previous days time, that kind of thing. Even then I remember crying once (not in front of anyone mind you) because I became so frustrated. I have tested this theory with trying to get drunk but even when I can't walk straight my brain is still thinking about a million things, it can be annoying.
> 
> ...


*The XSTP level of chill... Sometimes I envy it*
Funny, I have always be described as an anxious and easily stressed kiddo.

*What do you want out of life?*
The "easiest" questions are also the hardest ones...impressive.
I don't really know, once again. I don't expect a lot of things. Just work, fun and death. In no particular order (except for death, obviously, unless there is paradise, but who would want to work, up there?). I sometimes feel like I'm the ultimate spectator, that guy with no ambitions who will never be remembered. I know it's a somewhat depressing situation but I also know I will not do anything about it.

So, in the meantime : BEER, INTERNET, SHITPOST AND COMPLAINING ABOUT THINGS ONLINE! :smug:


----------



## Sunshower127 (Mar 5, 2018)

TeamPB said:


> *The XSTP level of chill... Sometimes I envy it*
> Funny, I have always be described as an anxious and easily stressed kiddo.
> 
> *What do you want out of life?*
> ...


You don't strike me as anxious because that typically produces action in people and can be a motivator (at least for me). But I don't really know you so maybe you are. What do you see that makes you think you are anxious? Do you just fidget or are you always worried/over thinking things?

I so cannot relate at all, I always have goals and things I am working on. I know what I want and I go for it relentlessly BUT often get thwarted by others because I can't control anyone but me. So yeah what you said does depress me but I have read that "P's" usually take life as it comes and "J's" direct life and plenty of P's seem happier then J's so I guess to each their own. I wish it were possible to try on other personalities and truly feel like they do for a day (yeah I know, sounds pretty weird).


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Sunshower127 said:


> You don't strike me as anxious because that typically produces action in people and can be a motivator (at least for me). But I don't really know you so maybe you are. What do you see that makes you think you are anxious? Do you just fidget or are you always worried/over thinking things?
> 
> I so cannot relate at all, I always have goals and things I am working on. I know what I want and I go for it relentlessly BUT often get thwarted by others because I can't control anyone but me. So yeah what you said does depress me but I have read that "P's" usually take life as it comes and "J's" direct life and plenty of P's seem happier then J's so I guess to each their own. I wish it were possible to try on other personalities and truly feel like they do for a day (yeah I know, sounds pretty weird).


*What do you see that makes you think you are anxious?*
Well, my parents and psychologists say that. I don't think I'm particularly anxious, nowadays. I think I'm just agitated : sometimes, I just feel the need to move my leg very often and this kind of "physical things" make other people think I'm nervous or anxious. It's true I can be stressed around other people or when I have to do something important/intimidating (socially or intellectually) but I don't really see myself as an anxious person.

*I always have goals and things I am working on*
I also have projects to start (even insignificant things like some shitty paint memes), books to read, videogames to play, series to watch but I'm just one lazy and easily distracted/bored guy.

*but I have read that "P's" usually take life as it comes*
Yea, that's how I conceive life : opportunities (caused by you or external sources) and surprises (good or bad). 

*yeah I know, sounds pretty weird*
Considering it's just a theory, it's a little bit weird, indeed, lol


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

ESTP sp/sx


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Hook said:


> ESTP sp/sx


Have you read the whole thread? Do I sound like a Se-dom? Could xSFP be considered?


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

TeamPB said:


> Have you read the whole thread? Do I sound like a Se-dom? Could xSFP be considered?



I have now and I've changed my mind. You're an ISTP


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

So one of my coworkers told me "you're more of a theoritical than a practical person", officially because of my studies and the fact I'm often seen reading, but I think it's also due to the fact I lack strength. Why do so many people think I'm some smart and insightful guy who will do something with his life? I swear to god, if people knew about this mbti thing in real life, they would all think I'm an INTP :laughing:



Hook said:


> I have now and I've changed my mind. You're an ISTP


Jesus, make up your mind, ESFPboi


----------



## Sunshower127 (Mar 5, 2018)

Haha, it's because I am just that persuasive!


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

TeamPB said:


> So one of my coworkers told me "you're more of a theoritical than a practical person", officially because of my studies and the fact I'm often seen reading, but I think it's also due to the fact I lack strength. Why do so many people think I'm some smart and insightful guy who will do something with his life? I swear to god, if people knew about this mbti thing in real life, they would all think I'm an INTP :laughing:
> 
> 
> Jesus, make up your mind, ESFPboi



Studying and reading don't make you an Intuitive. That's a stupid thing for anyone to say. I don't understand the strength comment. Are you implying Intuitive's are weak or something ?? 

Reading a lot of what you talked about it seems like a main source of your problem's are due to weak Fe. ISTPs are prone to unintentionally offending people. Also your brutal honesty is another sign of ISTP. ISTPs are the types of people who say whatever is on there mind without caring about how it sounds. Think of people like Howard Stern or Simon Cowell who are literally famous for speaking there mind. Both are ISTPs. Also when you said in one of your posts that "It hurts when you love people but you're too selfish or too 'clumsy' to show your love". That again tells me you're an ISTP. That's weak Fe.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Hook said:


> Studying and reading don't make you an Intuitive. That's a stupid thing for anyone to say. I don't understand the strength comment. Are you implying Intuitive's are weak or something ??
> 
> Reading a lot of what you talked about it seems like a main source of your problem's are due to weak Fe. ISTPs are prone to unintentionally offending people. Also your brutal honesty is another sign of ISTP. ISTPs are the types of people who say whatever is on there mind without caring about how it sounds. Think of people like Howard Stern or Simon Cowell who are literally famous for speaking there mind. Both are ISTPs. Also when you said in one of your posts that "It hurts when you love people but you're too selfish or too 'clumsy' to show your love". That again tells me you're an ISTP. That's weak Fe.


*Studying and reading don't make you an Intuitive. That's a stupid thing for anyone to say*
I know, I'm just playing with the good ol' stereotypes.

*I don't understand the strength comment. Are you implying Intuitive's are weak or something ??*
nah, it's just that my job is pretty physical and since I'm not "strong" enough to lift heavy objects, I assume this may be why he doesn't see me as a very "physical" and "practical" person. 

*Also your brutal honesty is another sign of ISTP. ISTPs are the types of people who say whatever is on there mind without caring about how it sounds*
Putting things into perspective...I'm a rather diplomatic person even if sometimes, I say things crudely. I guess I exaggerated a little bit.

*Also when you said in one of your posts that "It hurts when you love people but you're too selfish or too 'clumsy' to show your love". That again tells me you're an ISTP. That's weak Fe.*
Yea, I'm quite ill-at-ease when I have to talk about my feelings. It's strange, since as a kid, I was very sensitive, very clingy and I used to frequently tell my mom how much I loved her. I guess most people will tell you the same thing.


----------



## Kanani (Jul 21, 2016)

TeamPB said:


> ESTP over ISTP, maybe : I don't think I'm Ti dom and as a matter of fact, I'm not even sure I have it at all. But I'm (very) often labeled as the shy introvert/creepy and weird guy who's among other people but does nothing but read, listen to music or "daydream" (only when I can't do anything else, to be honest)


ENTPs can be that type of creepy daydreamer. You seem to have too much energy to be a true introvert type, even in your post. But it's your life and dichotomous choice.



TeamPB said:


> You're not a 5
> I'm not going to contradict you but...how so? What could be my enneagram? Some people suggested 6w7...


I know you're not a 5, because that's my type, and you don't seem to be driven by discovering and learning, nor aloof and overly analytical. To be honest, you probably have an enneagram and MBTI that aren't often paired together, which is why you're so hard to type. I can't tell if you're a 6w7, because, again, I know very little about enneagram.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Sunshower127 said:


> Haha, it's because I am just that persuasive!


okay, okay, then convince me : type me, functions by functions, NOW!

Also, a few questions about...well, functions.
Is having this "you love to talk about it, huh...? okay I can't stand it anymore, then" quasi-special snowflake syndrome necessarily a Fi thing?
Is being interested in belonging to a group (of any nature) and feeling satisfied when you're part of one or you know you're at least tolerated/accepted Fe or Fi?
Is having ideas concerning inventions (it happens to me, sometimes) Te because you want to "improve a given system"...or Ne because you're interested in generating ideas and creating things? 

And...that's all I can think of, right now
Thank you...and good night (anime then bed)


----------



## Sunshower127 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hmmm, I'll have to think about the functions in more depth. Being Ni Dom makes it hard to be specific since it is more like subconsciously I can feel my brain accumulating info and vibes and then it gives me feedback but it's not a logic function so I'm not sure I can be black and white with it. I will try but it will probably turn out like explaining colors to a siteless person or describing how someone smells.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Sunshower127 said:


> Hmmm, I'll have to think about the functions in more depth. Being Ni Dom makes it hard to be specific since it is more like subconsciously I can feel my brain accumulating info and vibes and then it gives me feedback but it's not a logic function so I'm not sure I can be black and white with it. I will try but it will probably turn out like explaining colors to a siteless person or describing how someone smells.


huh huh
I was 50% serious and 50% ironic, btw, but if you wanna do it, take your time


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

I want some Enneagram help.

I relate with most of them.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

The Penguin said:


> I want some Enneagram help.
> 
> I relate with most of them.


Oi, that's MY thread, cunt


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

TeamPB said:


> Oi, that's MY thread, cunt


You said you weren't a ******. What's with the foreplay?

they don't have to help me here, they could send me a message instead, there's options, lol


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

wow, what a good day. I don't know if I'm trying to conform to a certain type...but nowadays, I go out more often than before (even if it's still really rare). Went to the mall, this afternoon, adopted a "who gives a fuck anymore?" attitude, finally using my MP4 Player to listen to The Who, a Monster can (this divine nectar became a meme, recently, and I wanted to taste it...not bad) in the other hand but that's not the question. I guess the posters on my other thread on the ESTP forum were right : it's really great to keep in touch with our good ol' external world...especially for a Se user. Having a walk, having other people to look at you as if you were an alien or a clown, taking a look at books, quickly criticizing them or making shitty comments about them, looking at the girls, walking in a nonchalant yet rather confident manner...I should do that more often.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

huh, I don't really have desires for tangible experiences like those, but I'm glad you had a good day, guess I'm not Se after all


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Who the fuck could possibly and unironically think I'm an INTJ?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

TeamPB said:


> Who the fuck could possibly and unironically think I'm an INTJ?


not me, told ya I thought you were xSTP, but you could be xSFP


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

R0B0TN1K said:


> not me, told ya I thought you were xSTP, but you could be xSFP


I sexually identify as a SP


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

TeamPB said:


> I sexually identify as a SP


I had a sexual daydream fantasy earlier today, but I'm not going to act on it, because my feelings don't line up with my beliefs, which is my problem. Anyway, I guess you mean that you physically experience it, whereas I can only dream because I'm too conflicted to act.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

R0B0TN1K said:


> I had a sexual daydream fantasy earlier today, but I'm not going to act on it, because my feelings don't line up with my beliefs, which is my problem. Anyway, I guess you mean that you physically experience it, whereas I can only dream because I'm too conflicted to act.


"I guess you mean that you physically experience it"
No, I was just shitposting

"but I'm not going to act on it, because my feelings don't line up with my beliefs, which is my problem"
You're just trying to act like a Fi-dom, right now, admit it! Unless it's illegal, do whatever you want, mate...unless you're likely to get caught. If it's childporn or something like that, then I can't really encourage you to just b urself, ya see.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

TeamPB said:


> "I guess you mean that you physically experience it"
> No, I was just shitposting
> 
> "but I'm not going to act on it, because my feelings don't line up with my beliefs, which is my problem"
> You're just trying to act like a Fi-dom, right now, admit it! Unless it's illegal, do whatever you want, mate...unless you're likely to get caught. If it's childporn or something like that, then I can't really encourage you to just b urself, ya see.


but this is what I really think and feel, it's who I am, maybe I'm shitposting too and I don't even realize it, it's not my intention though, just trying to help you by sharing my experience about this


----------



## Sunshower127 (Mar 5, 2018)

TeamPB said:


> huh huh
> I was 50% serious and 50% ironic, btw, but if you wanna do it, take your time


Okay so I did think about this and for some reason I cannot. It is like a white line running through my brain LOL. Sometimes when giving feedback my brain will tell me this thing they did was this function and I can pass that info along but when trying to formally sit down and write it out I draw a blank. (Same with trying to read instructions, my brain just won't).

So mostly I compare all our conversations with similar vibes (what and how you say things) from others and that always comes off as ISTP and a little INTP to me. Not much difference with ESTP but you just come off as less high energy then an extravert because they tend to overwhelm me. I even told Jawz that it was hard to read his posts because his GIF's have way too much visual stimulation for me to focus. You don't stress me out so I equate that to introversion.

I get the sense that you test people in your interactions to know if you want to continue talking to them, like saying over the top things in a serious but not really serious way to see if they can take a joke or get butt hurt. I think that is a perfect example of inferior Fe, you want people to accept you and you don't mean harm but you have learned that some people don't like you and get ruffled so now you do it intentionally because you'd rather it be on your terms.

*Is having this "you love to talk about it, huh...? okay I can't stand it anymore, then" quasi-special snowflake syndrome necessarily a Fi thing? *Maybe but I don't think so, Fi from what I've read make an internal judgement on each thing and stick to it. I myself am very full on/full off with things too, I get really interested and then burn out. I will listen to the same song until I never want to hear it again, eat cherry pop tarts until I don't want to see another one for a year, binge watch 6 seasons of a show and never finish the seventh/final season. Maybe over indulgence of Se?

*Is being interested in belonging to a group (of any nature) and feeling satisfied when you're part of one or you know you're at least tolerated/accepted Fe or Fi?* This definitely depends on the motivation behind wanting to join. I think everyone wants to feel liked and accepted deep down though. My INTJ ex (fi) wanted to be popular and head of groups, etc because it made him feel smart and superior, he wasn't truly interested in the fellowship or being one of the group, he wanted to be in charge. My kids are both Fi users (ESTJ and INFP) and neither seems all that interested in a group so maybe it is an Fe thing in context of truly wanting to belong.

*Is having ideas concerning inventions (it happens to me, sometimes) Te because you want to "improve a given system"...or Ne because you're interested in generating ideas and creating things? *Hmmm, another interesting one, SP's are known to pursue many creative endeavors and that makes me thing they must invent things sometimes. Also, I have invented things before so maybe not Ne. Ne can generate a lot of ideas but I have noticed with users they tend to not focus on any one idea and seem stuck in deciding whereas for me Ni will mull ideas over and then I get some kinda vibe/ah ha moment and I know which was to go with an idea. Most ah ha moments happen in the shower or while half asleep. With ISTP being an Ni user as a relief function maybe that is the idea generator for you.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Sunshower127 said:


> Okay so I did think about this and for some reason I cannot. It is like a white line running through my brain LOL. Sometimes when giving feedback my brain will tell me this thing they did was this function and I can pass that info along but when trying to formally sit down and write it out I draw a blank. (Same with trying to read instructions, my brain just won't).
> 
> So mostly I compare all our conversations with similar vibes (what and how you say things) from others and that always comes off as ISTP and a little INTP to me. Not much difference with ESTP but you just come off as less high energy then an extravert because they tend to overwhelm me. I even told Jawz that it was hard to read his posts because his GIF's have way too much visual stimulation for me to focus. You don't stress me out so I equate that to introversion.
> 
> ...


Welcome back my friend (to the show that never ends)!

*I get the sense that you test people in your interactions to know if you want to continue talking to them, like saying over the top things in a serious but not really serious way to see if they can take a joke or get butt hurt. I think that is a perfect example of inferior Fe, you want people to accept you and you don't mean harm but you have learned that some people don't like you and get ruffled so now you do it intentionally because you'd rather it be on your terms*
I give you this impression? It's only when I'm online, then : in real life, I kind of ignore people and let them take initiatives. But still : I'm a pretty funny and friendly guy. I'm just not really a people person. Here, it's the opportunity for me to peacefully shitpost and tease or insult people who piss me off.

*Fi from what I've read make an internal judgement on each thing and stick to it*
I make comments that line up with my opinions, for sure, but I don't do something about it. Don't expect me to take part in a demonstration, give money to a movement I like or something I would judge "right". But I can't tell if I "shit on people" purely because I want to defend my personal convictions...or simply because their actions and opinions don't make sense to me and I just see them as annoying crybabies who piss off the whole world. I just had a discussion with a guy who wants to make jews wear a symbol so we can recognize them, told him his obsession with them and his actions were weird, he told me one or two things and then asked me a nice day. A pretty friendly conversation, I don't know how I do that. This is my everyday life on the internet, when it comes to politics : leftists whining about racism and poor people? YEA, INSULT 'EM! People constantly shitting on jew, posting nazi propaganda? YEA TRASHTALK 'EM! They have arguments, sources to back up what they say? You don't know what to think? They sound credible? Doesn't matter, I'm here to have fun, not to debate! You're not some politician, just a regular guy who's into some astrological theories! 

*I myself am very full on/full off with things too, I get really interested and then burn out. I will listen to the same song until I never want to hear it again, eat cherry pop tarts until I don't want to see another one for a year, binge watch 6 seasons of a show and never finish the seventh/final season*
I do the same kind of things. But with songs, mainly. A few months ago, it was King Crimson, then Pink Floyd, then The Who, then The Doors, then The Kinks...everytime I discover a cool song, I just keep listening to it.

*This definitely depends on the motivation behind wanting to join*
I don't know. I like to think of it as a very "tribal thing" when it comes to nation, sport club or political party... =>"see, this is MY club, we're the best!" but I guess I just like to be accepted, tolerated and seen as a "normal and integrated guy"

neither seems all that interested in a group so maybe it is an Fe thing in context of truly wanting to belong
meh, maybe. I think my coworkers accepted me (too bad, I will stop working this Friday) and it's really cool. Hell, one of them even remembered I collect beer caps and gave me four! They thought I was not strong enough and they're probably right, but I'm doing my best and I think they respect it (or at least, they pretend to respect it). It's a healthy challenge : I 



, smugly tell them they're full of shit and they start to like me and see me as a "normal coworker".

*Hmmm, another interesting one, SP's are known to pursue many creative endeavors and that makes me thing they must invent things sometimes*
I can't say I'm a very creative person. I'm more creative when people don't tell me "be creative! invent something!", I fucking hated this exercice, at school. It's a shame the only times I really take the time to be creative is when I try new ways to masturbate (are things over the top enough!? :laughing

*Most ah ha moments happen in the shower or while half asleep*
For some reason, I also realized I can be very active, at night, when I'm supposed to sleep...
>can't sleep
>think about things : interesting ideas, silly ideas, different kind of thoughts
>laugh...and then wonder "why do I do that? I'm supposed to sleep"


----------



## Sunshower127 (Mar 5, 2018)

You're totally proving my point on testing people's reactions. Not a nice way to speak to your mother btw.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Sunshower127 said:


> You're totally proving my point on testing people's reactions. Not a nice way to speak to your mother btw.


My mother?


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

I knew my dad was popular with girls, but I didn't know he was THIS popular...!


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

TeamPB said:


> My mother?


I didn't read your entire response - but I searched "mom", "mother", "mum", and "mam" within this page - and nothing came up.


----------



## Sunshower127 (Mar 5, 2018)

(face palm) you once referred to me as mommy or something and I think I told you to not be creepy so this was also my response to your masturbation comment... 

Let's just assume I'm an old hag ok.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

ohh . . . well that puts things in context


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Sunshower127 said:


> (face palm) you once referred to me as mommy or something and I think I told you to not be creepy so this was also my response to your masturbation comment...
> 
> Let's just assume I'm an old hag ok.


I was not even trying to sound creepy or politically incorrect...I guess


----------



## Sunshower127 (Mar 5, 2018)

Well it's not that it really offended me because i know you werent serious b I believe in the golden rule and I don't think my bf would appreciate me talking about masturbation with a dude so... And yeah probably politically Incorrect too. My mom (isfj) almost has a heart attack when my kids say similar stuff for shock value.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Sunshower127 said:


> Well it's not that it really offended me because i know you werent serious b I believe in the golden rule and I don't think my bf would appreciate me talking about masturbation with a dude so... And yeah probably politically Incorrect too. My mom (isfj) almost has a heart attack when my kids say similar stuff for shock value.


I was serious, though
Does your husband even know you browse this website? :smug:


----------



## Sunshower127 (Mar 5, 2018)

I still call bullshit on that but whatever. Not a secret that I visit an mbti forum. I like to think I can maintain my own boundaries and not do shady things without being watched, I'm a firm believer in integrity.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Sunshower127 said:


> I still call bullshit on that but whatever. Not a secret that I visit an mbti forum. I like to think I can maintain my own boundaries and not do shady things without being watched, I'm a firm believer in integrity.


Oh, it truly hurts when other people don't think you're sincere...!


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Apparently, I was not good enough for my coworkers and my boss. To be honest, it kind of hurts, especially when you think you're accepted and you're doing an acceptable work. At first, I couldn't help but to think about it, pretty sadly, but then, a few hours later, I was just watching chicks from the truck. I guess I was mentally ready and deep down I knew it was not "my thing". As always, I don't really talk about how I feel and I will joke about it on the internet while claiming I couldn't care less (hey, after all, you work for money, right?).

But one thing kind of surprised me : they seem to think I'm more of an intellectual guy. Shy, discreet, would rather read alone than chit-chat with the others and apparently I'm in "my world", I'm not present enough.

(+ I immediately wondered "what job could I do next?", should I seriously consider Ni?)


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

only if it's ENTJ


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

R0B0TN1K said:


> only if it's ENTJ


ESTJ, today?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

TeamPB said:


> ESTJ, today?


Why not? I did my research.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

R0B0TN1K said:


> Why not? I did my research.


You're just like me. Sometimes, you're not confident, you think you're a failure, a feeler (no offence, feelers), sometimes, you think you may be a thinker and a tough one, like ESTJ.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

TeamPB said:


> You're just like me. Sometimes, you're not confident, you think you're a failure, a feeler (no offence, feelers), sometimes, you think you may be a thinker and a tough one, like ESTJ.


I'm sure everyone experiences emotional highs and lows. Otherwise, they'd hardly be human. Anyway, it started with the functions. Dominant Ne doesn't make sense. I can be highly sensitive, but I don't know what to do with my feelings except move on from them. That's why I decided against dominant Fi. Dominant Si is perception before judgment, whereas I tend to judge before I perceive. A lead judging function is a lot less open-minded than a dominant perception function, and that's like me.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

R0B0TN1K said:


> I'm sure everyone experiences emotional highs and lows. Otherwise, they'd hardly be human. Anyway, it started with the functions. Dominant Ne doesn't make sense. I can be highly sensitive, but I don't know what to do with my feelings except move on from them. That's why I decided against dominant Fi. Dominant Si is perception before judgment, whereas I tend to judge before I perceive. A lead judging function is a lot less open-minded than a dominant perception function, and that's like me.


"I can be highly sensitive, but I don't know what to do with my feelings except move on from them"
Quite relatable, but I don't think I'm highly sensitive. I'm quick to forget and move on.
"A lead judging function is a lot less open-minded than a dominant perception function, and that's like me"
I'm not really open-minded but I don't go against other people's interests. I just let them live. Maybe I judge them, though.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

TeamPB said:


> "I can be highly sensitive, but I don't know what to do with my feelings except move on from them"
> Quite relatable, but I don't think I'm highly sensitive. I'm quick to forget and move on.
> "A lead judging function is a lot less open-minded than a dominant perception function, and that's like me"
> I'm not really open-minded but I don't go against other people's interests. I just let them live. Maybe I judge them, though.


I judge situations faster than I judge people.


----------



## Koolneon426 (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm probably gonna be the billionth person to say this from what I saw when I quickly scrolled through but I'll say ESTP. The main things I saw were dom se and tert fe so maybe you're going through an se-fe loop? It could explain why you weren't sure whether you were a feeler or a thinker. I'm unsure about my mbti type also (I also posted a type me thread on this website) but am considering ENTP going through an Ne-Fe loop and think that's why I'm stuck between F or T. I see 8 as a possibility for enneagram.

ps: Feel free to check out my type me post!


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Koolneon426 said:


> I'm probably gonna be the billionth person to say this from what I saw when I quickly scrolled through but I'll say ESTP. The main things I saw were dom se and tert fe so maybe you're going through an se-fe loop? It could explain why you weren't sure whether you were a feeler or a thinker. I'm unsure about my mbti type also (I also posted a type me thread on this website) but am considering ENTP going through an Ne-Fe loop and think that's why I'm stuck between F or T. I see 8 as a possibility for enneagram.
> 
> ps: Feel free to check out my type me post!


I think I'm sure about my S and N functions and my preference for S. Now about the Ti-Fe/Te-Fi thing...it's another question. I guess I can give off a pretty Fe-ish vibe but I don't even notice it and if I behaved IRL the way I behave here, I would probably have a lot of friends. Yet it's not the case. And I don't really see what could give off a Ti vibe.

*ps: Feel free to check out my type me post!*
Sure...
Actually, I didn't really plan to do so but hey, if you want :^)
Just don't expect me to give an answer : I'm not really a pro when it comes to this theory. If I can't figure out what's my own type, then I find it hard to type other people.


----------

